# IUI tomorrow...advice please



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi girls

This willl be my first stimulated iui-have been on clomid,menopur and had my pregnyl jab last night.I'm just a bit worried cos I had quite a few weird pains last night and am worried that I might have ovulated.Or maybe it was side effects of Pregnyl or follies getting bigger....? When you're on a stimulated cycle is it easier for the fertility clinic to get the timing right..I just hope I havent already ovulated.I know I shouldnt panic but would love some advice.

Elfie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Polly1 here,
Dont worry.
After pregnyl injection it will take approx 36 hrs for you to ovulate.
It's normal to have pains as you have more follicles stimulated by the hormone injections.
Join us on IUI girls Part 157


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hi elfie, im gettting basted tomorrow too! what time are you in?
im worried that i ovulated last night (before HCG injection this morning) as had ovary cramps etc and good CM and now nada/zilcho - no pains or anything  
aargh, not even made it to the 2ww without thinking 'thats it, its a failure!  
My dh has variable sperm results too so am bit worried about that (what amnt i worried about?? )
anyway,    for you tomorrow and for the 2ww. What time do you go in?
xx


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Luna      

I'm going to stop worrying now and go with the flow............worrying wont change anything ! Need to stay calm !!! So am sending you lots of       and   
for tomorrow.I'm having iui at 11am.What about you ?

Sending you lots of hugs and     for tomorrow.Dont worry anymore-have a relaxing evening.

Love Elfiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

elfie just quick message really how did you go on. Did you have to wait long for your first appointment on the nhs for a iui test. We are goin private for our first attempt of iui, cause my consultant told us on 25th oct 2005 that it would be a 7-8 month wait so i rung them in feb 06 just to see where we are on the list they told me it has gone up to a 10-12 month wait so thats why we both decided that we would try one go private. We get six goes with the nhs so its not a bad thing. We went for a iui cosultation on 3rd may so i have to wait now till my next period before i can ring them again. Unlucky for me i had just finished my last period the day before the iui cosultation. Sorry to have gone on i wish   take care and keep me posted love nicky.    .


----------

